# WebCam ansteuern!



## Matthiasghh (10. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wer kann oder hat ein Script womit ich eine WebCam ansteuern kann ?

Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## trashPOSTer (18. Mai 2005)

Hi suche nach einem ähnlichen Skript, hast du schon was gefunden?


----------

